

Popcorn Time Is Hollywood’s Worst Nightmare, And It Can’t Be Stopped - beniaminmincu
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/17/popcorn-time-is-hollywoods-worst-nightmare-and-it-cant-be-stopped/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
jtfrench
Anyone tried this out?

